# Combine mpg, AVI ..etc



## acidtuch10 (Mar 15, 2003)

Whats a good utility to Combine mpg, AVI ..etc

I have 6 small videos (mpg) I would like to combine to one vid..

Thanks


----------



## Ugg (Mar 15, 2003)

If you have Quicktime Pro, you can easily do what you want.  You can do simple editing with it as well. QT Pro also allows you to import different file types and export to a whole range of file types. Check it out on the QT page.  It is very simple, but also very slow.  At least on my machine.


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 16, 2003)

For mpg join, demux, etc try this app.

mpgtx GUI mpeg editor

Quicktime has issues with dealing with MPEGS for editing.


----------

